# Century fma for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

12’......2-5oz.......8 guides + tip........24” butt to c.o.r.s
Nice condition
$375 shipped pp


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Sale pending


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Still for sale


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed


----------

